# RTDA 75th Annual Convention and International Trade Show



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

For further information visit http://rtda.org/tradeshow.html

August 4 - 8, 2007
George R. Brown Convention Center
Houston Texas

The RTDA Annual Convention and Trade Show is the most important event of the year for tobacconists!

It's your best opportunity to select the high quality products your customers expect, and to discover the new and exciting merchandise that will keep your customers coming back! 
Cigars 
Humidors 
Pipes 
Pipe Tobacco 
Lighters 
Accessories 
Gifts 
Services 
It's four days of buying, socializing and schmoozing.

Admission to the RTDA Trade Show is free to members of the RTDA and is not open to the public.


----------

